# Primer/Fuel line assembly help



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Not sure who makes the Bass Pro brand, but if it works and cost less than $50 you did as good as you would have buying an Attwood from Walmart or a Moeller from West Marine.

Three years was kinda short lived In my opinion. Are you leaving it in the sun?

Any filter is better than no filter. If you have a permanent fuel tank it is highly recommended that you have a fuel/ water separator. And it's still a good idea to have even if you use 6 gallon portables. It is inevitable that someday, somehow, water will get into your fuel.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The best fuel bulb for any motor is the one your manufacturer sells... After market fuel bulbs just don't measure up (and I think anyone that gets three years out of one is lucky...).

If you can't get the one your motor manufacturer makes then the absolute best available is the one from Bombardier. I know a few pro mechanics that use them when rigging Merc or Yammy motors.

As far as fuel lines go, you can't go wrong with fuel line that is USCG certified and alcohol resistant. On good fuel line the certification will be right on the hose, every 18" or so....

On my old Maverick the fuel line I use is rated A-1..... as part of that USCG rating system.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

I'll check into it. One other question I should have asked... Where's the best place to add an inline filter? Before or after the primer ball and why?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

You want that filter between the tank and the fuel bulb and as close to the bulb as is convenient. The idea is that your bulb pumps clean filtered fuel form the bulb to the engine...


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

So I looked up the OEM part number for the fuel line assy and ordered it. I opened the package and found a fuel line assy with black hose marked EPA-KRI-15G. I try to steer clear of ethanol, but is this hose rated for ethanol? I thought the hose was supposed to be gray and labled in some way "ethanol compatible...."


----------



## twitch (Mar 4, 2007)

I only use factory yamaha primer balls, Bomb. are great too. Aftermarket primer balls are crap, and not worth buying unless you are in a pinch.

I like my filter after the primer ball because they push fuel better than they pull it. It is almost impossible to fill a good sized inline canister filter, think Racor, with the ball after the filter. It eliminates the need to preprime the filter before install.


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

> So I looked up the OEM part number for the fuel line assy and ordered it.  I opened the package and found a fuel line assy with black hose marked EPA-KRI-15G.  I try to steer clear of ethanol, but is this hose rated for ethanol?  I thought the hose was supposed to be gray and labled in some way "ethanol compatible...."


The "EPA" hints that it may be ethanol compatible, but usually you're looking for the "B1" marking so far as I know.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

We've played this game here, before. There are many fuel line assemblies on the market.
All sorts of approval stamps from the EPA and other regulatory bodies.
But if it doesn't have the words "USCG - Type A1-15" stamped/printed on the hose,
then it's not going to be on any boat I own. EPA approval just means it doesn't
allow hydrocarbons to evaporate through the hose material above a certain amount.
Doesn't mean it's approved for use aboard a powered marine vessel.
EPA is Environmental Protection Agency, KRI is the manufacturer: Kokoku Rubber Inc.
That 15G doesn't tell me anything. It's not part of the rating system.

Fuel Line Rating System

USCG Regulations Explained


----------

